# caught enough for dinner



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Went out to the river the other day and managed a few.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

THAT'S what I'm talking about :thumbsup: nice catch....great pic:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sweet, them are some nice blue cats what river was u fishing?


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

looks like some nice bass. where and how?


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

they were caught on the upper end of yellow river...


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

ohh and the bass were caught on a zara spook really early in the a.m. before running the lines


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wow them are some nice bluecats for yellow river did u bush hookem?


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep sure did. Both were caught within 30 yards of each other. I think I found a good spot to say the least. The smaller one weighed 11 and some change and the bigger one was a tad under 15.


----------

